# Florida | For Uber, loyal drivers and a new fight for unemployment benefits



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article21599697.html

_At the start of 2015, McGillis said he decided to pursue a higher income by entering Uber's XL program and avoid a commission increase for the UberX drivers. He said he declined Uber's financing program but borrowed money on his own to purchase a 2015 Outlander for about $30,000.

The trouble came during the Ultra Music Festival in March. An Uber passenger opened his Outlander's door only to have it whacked by a scooter, according to McGillis' account. An email exchange between him and the company show that Uber urged him to file a claim, but McGillis wanted the passenger's address to pursue reimbursement. Uber refused, citing privacy concerns.

"I am going to the passenger's home tonight to get their names since you won't provide them," McGillis wrote in a March 30 email to an Uber executive.

By April, Uber had deactivated McGillis' driver account, freezing him out from potential fares. It also paid for the damages. He filed for unemployment benefits, saying he was wrongly terminated. Uber has until June 9 to appeal the state's ruling. McGillis said he's living off of savings and facing a $600 monthly car payment he can't afford._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Florida Agency Classifies Uber Driver As Employee, Says He Is Eligible For Unemployment*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is#.gpryy05aW*


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uber is going to need to change its business model. State by state, they are going to keep losing their independant contrsctor battle.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

I don't want to be classified as a W2 employee. I don't consider this good news.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Florida Agency Classifies Uber Driver As Employee, Says He Is Eligible For Unemployment*
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is#.gpryy05aW*


Rock n roll!! Let's get it ON!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

If this doesn't send a clear message to investors, they deserve all the losses they are going to take!

50 billion my ass


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I don't want to be classified as a W2 employee. I don't consider this good news.


Why?

Minimum wage plus car expenses reimbursed (including auto insurance), unemployment, workers comp, healthcare, the ability to unionize AND you can still work your own schedule.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

If you thinking making it more expensive for Uber to do business is going to make it possible for you to make better money, then you should go read a book on Economics. 

By the way, a company doesn't have to reimburse you for expenses. People write off UREEs every year.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> If you thinking making it more expensive for Uber to do business is going to make it possible for you to make better money, then you should go read a book on Economics.


Read the Buzzfeed article. It has many more details leading upto the Driver filing the Unemployment Compensation claim against Uber.

In order for Uber to avoid Drivers being classified as Employees rather than ICs, going forward, it would need to change Drivers policies to give Drivers more control on how they do the work, and scrap summary deactivations without cause or appeals.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

I read all of that. Personally, I think Uber turning this into a w2 type of job will hurt part time drivers like me in the long run. Frankly, it seems like some of you guys won't be happy until Uber is just deemed a taxi/limo company, and operates exactly like one. 

And I'm not sure why? Because guess what... most taxi drivers aren't happy about their career choice either, in spite of the unions, labor laws and regulations that cover their industry.

Little good can come from pursuing what you guys are chasing after.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the Buzzfeed article. It has many more details leading upto the Driver filing the Unemployment Compensation claim against Uber.
> 
> In order for Uber to avoid Drivers being classified as Employees rather than ICs, going forward, it would need to change Drivers policies to give Drivers more control on how they do the work, and scrap summary deactivations without cause or appeals.


Love it!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> If you thinking making it more expensive for Uber to do business is going to make it possible for you to make better money, then you should go read a book on Economics.
> 
> By the way, a company doesn't have to reimburse you for expenses. People write off UREEs every year.


In California, an employer is required to reimburse expenses.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I read all of that. Personally, I think Uber turning this into a w2 type of job will hurt part time drivers like me in the long run. Frankly, it seems like some of you guys won't be happy until Uber is just deemed a taxi/limo company, and operates exactly like one.
> 
> And I'm not sure why? Because guess what... most taxi drivers aren't happy about their career choice either, in spite of the unions, labor laws and regulations that cover their industry.
> 
> Little good can come from pursuing what you guys are chasing after.


Uber is a taxi company


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> And I'm not sure why? ... Little good can come from pursuing what you guys are chasing after.


Spoken like someone considering only their own particular self interest - and someone who doesn't *need* to work those part-time hours driving Uber.

Labor laws exist for a reason: they prevent exploitation.
Driver's ARE being exploited, whether they know it or not - whether they like it or not - whether they agree to it or not.
In this country (the USA), companies don't get to paint a rosy picture for the public on the one hand and exploit workers on the other.
Under the Fair Labor & Standards Act (FLSA) workers cannot even 'waive' most of the rights afforded them (because that leads to exploitation).

A LOT of good can and will come from holding Uber and LYFT to the same standards as other companies.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber is a taxi company


If people want to go work for a legit taxi company, then they need to go do that.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the Buzzfeed article. It has many more details leading upto the Driver filing the Unemployment Compensation claim against Uber.
> 
> In order for Uber to avoid Drivers being classified as Employees rather than ICs, going forward, it would need to change Drivers policies to give Drivers more control on how they do the work, and scrap summary deactivations without cause or appeals.


Also will have to give up some control how much a driver can charge for a trip


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Spoken like someone considering only their own particular self interest - and someone who doesn't *need* to work those part-time hours driving Uber.
> 
> Labor laws exist for a reason: they prevent exploitation.
> Driver's ARE being exploited, whether they know it or not - whether they like it or not - whether they agree to it or not.
> ...


I'm speaking of my own self interest, though I'm sure a lot of other part timers would agree with me. The way things work right now make me more than happy. I would rather nothing change, except for possibly slightly higher pay.

And you are right, I don't "need" to work for Uber. I make a pretty comfy living in my professional job. I just do this part time to have a little extra cash and to more aggressively pay off some credit card debt, and to build a bigger nest egg.

And if you "need" Uber, why should that be my problem? Why should my life be negatively impacted? If you "need" Uber, you are looking out for your own self interest just as much as I am mine. Uber works for some people and not others. Why should we shuffle everything just for you?

Nobody has to work for Uber. If Uber is not a good deal to them, then they need to look elsewhere. Uber is a good deal for some of us.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I'm speaking of my own self interest, though I'm sure a lot of other part timers would agree with me. The way things work right now make me more than happy. I would rather nothing change, except for possibly slightly higher pay.
> 
> And you are right, I don't "need" to work for Uber. I make a pretty comfy living in my professional job. I just do this part time to have a little extra cash and to more aggressively pay off some credit card debt, and to build a bigger nest egg.
> 
> ...


Yep you part time Uber drivers will drive for .30 cents per hour, that's why the flood the markets with drivers. You are not a independent contractor with Uber. The only control you have is when & how long you drive.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the Buzzfeed article. It has many more details leading upto the Driver filing the Unemployment Compensation claim against Uber.
> 
> In order for Uber to avoid Drivers being classified as Employees rather than ICs, going forward, it would need to change Drivers policies to give Drivers more control on how they do the work, and scrap summary deactivations without cause or appeals.


POSTS # 1,2,9 /chi1cabby: "Marooned
on Marco" Bison is Thrice
Thankful for St. Comity's Hyperlinked
Contributions from Casuale's 2nd 
HomeState. "Bottomless Duplicity"
requires the Only Proven Disinfectant:
the Harsh Reality of Bright Sunlight!

Well done, "NewsMeister!
Appreciative Ungulate beaming.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I'm speaking of my own self interest, though I'm sure a lot of other part timers would agree with me. The way things work right now make me more than happy. I would rather nothing change, except for possibly slightly higher pay.
> 
> And you are right, I don't "need" to work for Uber. I make a pretty comfy living in my professional job. I just do this part time to have a little extra cash and to more aggressively pay off some credit card debt, and to build a bigger nest egg.
> 
> ...


How does being an employee negatively impact you?


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> How does being an employee negatively impact you?


It'll create more costs for Uber, and at these rates, it'll probably mean less pay. If an employee, do you really think Uber is going to allow us the flexibility of working whenever we want? Yeah right. You'll work exactly when somebody schedules you. You'll work that part of town they assign you. And if an officially employee, you will be forced to accept 100% of every ping request. You think you hate working for Uber now? You'll really hate it when Travis makes your work schedule. You'll hate it when Uber begins to dictate the routes you take to track how efficient of a driver you are. You'll hate it when Travis only reimburses you for certain expenses, but leaves you hanging on others. You'll hate it when you have to deal with some local "boss."

You guys really aren't thinking very hard about this stuff. It's as stupid as the McDonalds employees protesting for the $15 an hour. You are thinking only of the benefits, not the consequences.

Like I've said before, if you want to be a taxi driver, go be a taxi driver. I'm sure the local company is accepting applications. For the rest of us, this arrangement and things as they are now aren't ideal, but they aren't too shabby.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> It'll create more costs for Uber, and at these rates, it'll probably mean less pay. If an employee, do you really think Uber is going to allow us the flexibility of working whenever we want? Yeah right. You'll work exactly when somebody schedules you. You'll work that part of town they assign you. And if an officially employee, you will be forced to accept 100% of every ping request. You think you hate working for Uber now? You'll really hate it when Travis makes your work schedule. You'll hate it when Uber begins to dictate the routes you take to track how efficient of a driver you are. You'll hate it when Travis only reimburses you for certain expenses, but leaves you hanging on others. You'll hate it when you have to deal with some local "boss."
> 
> You guys really aren't thinking very hard about this stuff. It's as stupid as the McDonalds employees protesting for the $15 an hour. You are thinking only of the benefits, not the consequences.
> 
> Like I've said before, if you want to be a taxi driver, go be a taxi driver. I'm sure the local company is accepting applications. For the rest of us, this arrangement and things as they are now aren't ideal, but they aren't too shabby.


Wow I have never ever seen someone so one sided as well as SO ANGRY.

I'm stunned.

I operate a legit limo company and my opinion is that people in this type of business that want to make money and be successful work when the demand is set by the consumer. The traditional PEAK is 4 AM to 9 AM ( for airports ) then again starting from 4 PM to 9 PM.

The " true limo rides " start in the evening for dinner, theatre, concerts, sporting events etc.

So you can def work when you want but if you don't work the hours of high demand you aren't going to make real $$$$$.

Again, lighten up - u sound so full of anger.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> It'll create more costs for Uber, and at these rates, it'll probably mean less pay. If an employee, do you really think Uber is going to allow us the flexibility of working whenever we want? Yeah right. You'll work exactly when somebody schedules you. You'll work that part of town they assign you. And if an officially employee, you will be forced to accept 100% of every ping request. You think you hate working for Uber now? You'll really hate it when Travis makes your work schedule. You'll hate it when Uber begins to dictate the routes you take to track how efficient of a driver you are. You'll hate it when Travis only reimburses you for certain expenses, but leaves you hanging on others. You'll hate it when you have to deal with some local "boss."
> 
> You guys really aren't thinking very hard about this stuff. It's as stupid as the McDonalds employees protesting for the $15 an hour. You are thinking only of the benefits, not the consequences.
> 
> Like I've said before, if you want to be a taxi driver, go be a taxi driver. I'm sure the local company is accepting applications. For the rest of us, this arrangement and things as they are now aren't ideal, but they aren't too shabby.


Pure nonsensical speculation on your part.

As I've said before, UberX drivers already are taxi drivers.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JimmyJ said:


> Wow I have never ever seen someone so one sided as well as SO ANGRY.
> 
> I'm stunned.
> 
> ...


The battle of the Jimmys.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> Wow I have never ever seen someone so one sided as well as SO ANGRY.
> 
> I'm stunned.
> 
> ...


I'm not angry at all. I'm just giving the straight skinny on the economics of this.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Pure nonsensical speculation on your part.
> 
> As I've said before, UberX drivers already are taxi drivers.


I don't consider myself a taxi driver.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I don't consider myself a taxi driver.


If you don't mind me asking... just curious.. why not?

What do you feel like is the difference between you and a taxi? obviously besides the insurance stuff... I mean.. you are dispatched to a customer no? you pick up the customer and drop them off to the location of their choice.. what makes you different?


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> If you don't mind me asking... just curious.. why not?
> 
> What do you feel like is the difference between you and a taxi? obviously besides the insurance stuff... I mean.. you are dispatched to a customer no? you pick up the customer and drop them off to the location of their choice.. what makes you different?


I guess I don't consider myself working enough hours. And maybe it's just my approach. I don't see myself chasing rides like a traditional cabby. I just do this part time to pickup some quick cash. It's not really a "job" to me in that sense.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I guess I don't consider myself working enough hours. And maybe it's just my approach. I don't see myself chasing rides like a traditional cabby. I just do this part time to pickup some quick cash. It's not really a "job" to me in that sense.


So basically you have no real reasoning.. you just don't want to use the word cabbie...


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> So basically you have no real reasoning.. you just don't want to use the word cabbie...


I guess working in corporate America 40-50 hours a week I just don't see myself as being a cabbie because it's such a small part of what I do. But if it makes you happy, feel free to call me one.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I guess working in corporate America 40-50 hours a week I just don't see myself as being a cabbie because it's such a small part of what I do. But if it makes you happy, feel free to call me one.


You're right... part time job = no job label.

I don't drive a cab.... I do ride sharing.

Like I said... everyone wants to be a cabbie.. but no one wants to BE a CABBIE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> It'll create more costs for Uber, and at these rates, it'll probably mean less pay. If an employee, do you really think Uber is going to allow us the flexibility of working whenever we want? Yeah right. You'll work exactly when somebody schedules you. You'll work that part of town they assign you. And if an officially employee, you will be forced to accept 100% of every ping request. You think you hate working for Uber now? You'll really hate it when Travis makes your work schedule. You'll hate it when Uber begins to dictate the routes you take to track how efficient of a driver you are. You'll hate it when Travis only reimburses you for certain expenses, but leaves you hanging on others. You'll hate it when you have to deal with some local "boss."
> 
> You guys really aren't thinking very hard about this stuff. It's as stupid as the McDonalds employees protesting for the $15 an hour. You are thinking only of the benefits, not the consequences.
> 
> Like I've said before, if you want to be a taxi driver, go be a taxi driver. I'm sure the local company is accepting applications. For the rest of us, this arrangement and things as they are now aren't ideal, but they aren't too shabby.


In California, If you are an employee, you must get paid 9.00 an hour minimum plus 13.50 for any hours over eight in one day.

You will also recieve unemployment and disability benefits, and workers compensation.

Three paid sick days per year.

And, be able to unionize. That is what scares Uber the most.

Technically, you can't refuse a ping NOW.

Travis doesn't reimburse for ANY expenses NOW. (Except tolls). Gas, oil, carwashes etc.. come out of your fare.

Uber behaves worse than any boss NOW, why?

"Because they can"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ohhh and minimum wage goes up to 10 dollars per hour Jan 2015.
GUARANTEED.

And, the way things are going, up to 15 dollars by 2020.

The only guarantee you have with Uber is THEY WILL PAY YOU THE LEAST, THEY POSSIBLY CAN.

Guaranteed


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> I'm not angry at all. I'm just giving the straight skinny on the economics of this.


IMHO - The straight skinny on the economics is that UberX drivers can not maintain this long term. You state your doing this for quick cash -and that's exactly what it is. Again, IMHO the situation for UberX drivers is not sustainable. You may get some quick cash now but after a certain period ( depending on how much you drive ) you will not be able to replace your car ( that will have lots of miles on it and have a greatly diminished value ).

I've survived the limo business over 2 decades. It has put my 2 sons thru college, paid my bills, allowed me to save money and keep my fleet fresh.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> IMHO - The straight skinny on the economics is that UberX drivers can not maintain this long term. You state your doing this for quick cash -and that's exactly what it is. Again, IMHO the situation for UberX drivers is not sustainable. You may get some quick cash now but after a certain period ( depending on how much you drive ) you will not be able to replace your car ( that will have lots of miles on it and have a greatly diminished value ).
> 
> I've survived the limo business over 2 decades. It has put my 2 sons thru college, paid my bills, allowed me to save money and keep my fleet fresh.


I totally agree. I believe anybody doing Uber long term is nuts, desperate, or both. IMO Uber is just part of the "hustle" economy we are increasingly becoming. This is a short term quick cash gig only.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Great news! This is just a beginning, the precedent. It will lay legitimate foundation to cutting Uber's blatant attempt to enslave American working class. The coming jury trial in California lawsuit whether Uber drivers are IC or employees will be decided in drivers' favor. Now after this precedent has been set all United States will follow the Florida lead. That will effectively end Uber's bogus claim that it is a technology company. If it employs drivers and provides insurance coverage to passengers it is not a technology company. Big win for drivers.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

I'm sure it'll eventually happen. That I have little doubt over. But by the time Uber works out all it's issues, this hopefully will all be a distant dream to me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Florida Agency Classifies Uber Driver As Employee, Says He Is Eligible For Unemployment*
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...uber-driver-as-employee-says-he-is#.gpryy05aW*


^^^
GOOD!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> I don't want to be classified as a W2 employee. I don't consider this good news.


^^^
Actually, right now you're worse off than a W2 employee.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> If you thinking making it more expensive for Uber to do business is going to make it possible for you to make better money, then you should go read a book on Economics.
> 
> By the way, a company doesn't have to reimburse you for expenses. People write off UREEs every year.


^^^
Yeah, but you have to be in the bracket to write it off. 
If you're in the bracket to only pay in about 500 bux at the end of the year, don't expect to be able to write off a $2,000 door. 
I don't know what book on economics you read, but the IRS and State aren't gonna pay for your door over and above your tax liability.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber is going to need to change its business model. State by state, they are going to keep losing their independant contrsctor battle.


^^^
Particularly with the IRS classification of an employee/independent contractor to use as ammunition.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> If you don't mind me asking... just curious.. why not?
> 
> What do you feel like is the difference between you and a taxi? obviously besides the insurance stuff... I mean.. you are dispatched to a customer no? you pick up the customer and drop them off to the location of their choice.. what makes you different?


^^^
Uhhhh... for one, he's not paying 100% to fuel up his vehicle. 
The company covers him while on duty with workman's comp, medical, dental,etc after a probationary period.
The taxi company has liability insurance. 
In the middle of the Summer, if the $500.00 alternator goes belly up, they replace it, not to mention tires, brakes, body work and general maintenance.. 
At the beginning of the shift you pay your money and you drive your ass off for 10 hours a day. 
The value of your own car isn't plummeting on a daily basis.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Particularly with the IRS classification of an employee/independent contractor to use as ammunition.


I haven't seen any news on this... Do you have any info?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Uhhhh... for one, he's not paying 100% to fuel up his vehicle.
> The company covers him while on duty with workman's comp, medical, dental,etc after a probationary period.
> The taxi company has liability insurance.
> ...


Hmm... I guess you don't know how the car service/livery/black car/Uber system... Even the independent medallion system in NYC works. But it's cool. Ride share on.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Regardless of whether this is good for you personally, it is good for the transportation industry and good for America. Allowing these predatory companies to come in and pay poverty level wages with no benefits only helps to eliminate the middle class.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber is a taxi company. Partners are employees, time to pay up.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Regardless of whether this is good for you personally, it is good for the transportation industry and good for America. Allowing these predatory companies to come in and pay poverty level wages with no benefits only helps to eliminate the middle class.


Few if any full time professional taxi drivers are middle class. So I fail to see how they are eliminating the middle class.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> Few if any full time professional taxi drivers are middle class. So I fail to see how they are eliminating the middle class.


You fail to see how much money you are actually making. You fail to see the insurance gaps. You fail to see that your liability for one accident could take your savings, cars and your house. Keep up your failure to see things, Uber loves people like you.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Regardless of whether this is good for you personally, it is good for the transportation industry and good for America. Allowing these predatory companies to come in and pay poverty level wages with no benefits only helps to eliminate the middle class.


Well put - BINGO.

People that get in bed with a company like this are gonna wind up with the short end of the stick soon rather than later.

At some of the ridiculously low rates they charge for UberX you can not maintain a vehicle and replace it in a few years when it's shot.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You fail to see how much money you are actually making. You fail to see the insurance gaps. You fail to see that your liability for one accident could take your savings, cars and your house. Keep up your failure to see things, Uber loves people like you.


I know exactly what I'm making. I've done all the math.

And no, if you get in an accident, you do to have to worry about your savings, your car, or your home. Don't be silly. Most people on this forum have so few assets and such a low net worth, no lawyer in their right mind would ever dream of suing any of us in civil court. They would only end up losing money on such a deal.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> I know exactly what I'm making. I've done all the math.
> 
> And no, if you get in an accident, you do to have to worry about your savings, your car, or your home. Don't be silly. Most people on this forum have so few assets and such a low net worth, no lawyer in their right mind would ever dream of suing any of us in civil court. They would only end up losing money on such a deal.


Part of what you are saying maybe true regarding the fact that a lot of people on this forum are trying to pay off bills, keep food on the table etc. and many of these people may not have much asset wise. But trust me that will not prevent you from getting sued. They will sue you and garnish your pay and Incase one does come into money they will go after your future earnings etc.

The insurance part of doing the UberX thing is a huge downside.

I've said it before in previous posts - sit down with your insurance agent and tell him exactly what you are doing with your car. Ask him for a quote to cover you while Uber'ing. Then speak to an attorney and ask him what your liabilities are if you should have an accident.

Then add the cost of " real insurance " to your operating costs and tell me if it's still a profitable gig.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

JimmyJ said:


> Part of what you are saying maybe true regarding the fact that a lot of people on this forum are trying to pay off bills, keep food on the table etc. and many of these people may not have much asset wise. But trust me that will not prevent you from getting sued. They will sue you and garnish your pay and Incase one does come into money they will go after your future earnings etc.
> 
> The insurance part of doing the UberX thing is a huge downside.
> 
> ...


99% of civil litigation never goes to court. Most people settle outside of court. Even should you go to court and get a judgment, most people simply declare bankruptcy. A ton of judgments go unclaimed. Lawyers would be much more interested in suing Uber than you or me. But whatever the case..

And I've talked with my insurance agent. They are perfectly fine with me driving for Uber. They just said my claim would be denied if anything happened while driving on the clock for Uber. They even put me on a list to receive a notification when coverage for ride sharing possibly becomes available in my state.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KingJimmy said:


> 99% of civil litigation never goes to court. Most people settle outside of court. Even should you go to court and get a judgment, most people simply declare bankruptcy. A ton of judgments go unclaimed. Lawyers would be much more interested in suing Uber than you or me. But whatever the case..
> 
> And I've talked with my insurance agent. They are perfectly fine with me driving for Uber. They just said my claim would be denied if anything happened while driving on the clock for Uber. They even put me on a list to receive a notification when coverage for ride sharing possibly becomes available in my state.


First of all, apparently you fail at real math as well. You get an A+ in Uber math.

If a lawsuit happens, all parties will be named, not one or the other. And if you have assets, they will be at risk. If you do not have assets, it will remain that way driving for Uber.

I do not know the law in your state, but in California, there are major gaps in coverage.
http://insurancethoughtleadership.c...al-model-for-all-states/#sthash.yeMQJs6W.dpbs

Whatever your insurance agent tells you, make sure you get it IN WRITING.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I haven't seen any news on this... Do you have any info?


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article21599697.html


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Courageous said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article21599697.html


Thank you, i have read the articles on this ruling.

I was wondering if there has been any news on IRS classification.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> 99% of civil litigation never goes to court. Most people settle outside of court. Even should you go to court and get a judgment, most people simply declare bankruptcy. A ton of judgments go unclaimed. Lawyers would be much more interested in suing Uber than you or me. But whatever the case..
> 
> And I've talked with my insurance agent. They are perfectly fine with me driving for Uber. They just said my claim would be denied if anything happened while driving on the clock for Uber. They even put me on a list to receive a notification when coverage for ride sharing possibly becomes available in my state.


You have collision? If so, what does that leave you with for collision coverage in phase one 1? I will guess your cars is paid off?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You have collision? If so, what does that leave you with for collision coverage in phase one 1? I will guess your cars is paid off?


Dude, this guy is nuts. He's driving POS Accord and swears his nuts off that it doesn't depreciate. He doesn't need to change oil, brakes, rotors or tires. He gets up at 4 am Ubering till he gets to his regular gig at 10. He lives a dog's life and loves it. He hasn't tasted in his life anything sweeter than a carrot stick. Remember the Suberman nut? The one who slept in his car and loved Uber to death? This is his cousin. He doesn't own a house and hopes that his wife's house won't be subject to lien should he get sued for injuries by his Uber pax. He's got credit card debt and hopes Ubering will get him out of this debt. The dude is a wishful noob. But, I doubt his an Uber shill. Just typical Uber's cannon shodder.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Dude, this guy is nuts. He's driving POS Accord and swears his nuts off that it doesn't depreciate. He doesn't need to change oil, brakes, rotors or tires. He gets up at 4 am Ubering till he gets to his regular gig at 10. He lives a dog's life and loves it. He hasn't tasted in his life anything sweeter than a carrot stick. Remember the Suberman nut? The one who slept in his car and loved Uber to death? This is his cousin. He doesn't own a house and hopes that his wife's house won't be subject to lien should he get sued for injuries by his Uber pax. He's got credit card debt and hopes Ubering will get him out of this debt. The dude is a wishful noob. But, I doubt his an Uber shill. Just typical Uber's cannon shodder.


Noted. I'm just glad I don't have problems.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

King James is really moving up in the ranks of this forum.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got a message in my inbox from the dude who few months ago was eager to jump into thus shit, regardless of everyone talking him out of it. This guy didn't even have a car and was gonna rent some POS Corolla from someone for like 50% of his take. Everyone said don't do this stupid shit, but the dude was determined. He didn't even know the streets of my City, it's ****ed up traffic and one-way streets all over. It just didn't make any sense at all
So now he tells me how are you supposed to make any money Ubering and described grueling trip all over SF hills for a long while with 24 bucks gross. Now ****ing Uber takes 30% from noobs and SRF, so what do you get at the end of the day? What could I tell him, except I told ya?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> I guess working in corporate America 40-50 hours a week I just don't see myself as being a cabbie because it's such a small part of what I do. But if it makes you happy, feel free to call me one.


Considering the work is such a small part of what you do and your interests are admitted to be self centered, shouldn't your opinions on the matter be considered with that in mind? Every taxi company has its share of part time drivers, people who sub for other drivers looking to drop a shift or grab one if coverage is light and the cars are moving. No doubt Uber is no different. I would guess you are right however, there are changes that could take place that would make it more difficult for Uber to have a never ending stream of very casual drivers.

That would be a positive change. You may not like it, that is fine. It seems logical to me that the drivers who put more time and energy into the work, should, at the end of the day have more say. It is better for the economy. I have zero doubt myself that you are virtually a perfect example of who an Uber driver might be in the eyes of Travis...... The problem is Travis is a self centered asshole. You are free to be a self centered asshole yourself, just expect some dissent.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> I totally agree. I believe anybody doing Uber long term is nuts, desperate, or both. IMO Uber is just part of the "hustle" economy we are increasingly becoming. This is a short term quick cash gig only.


This is rather contradictory to many of your other posts.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Considering the work is such a small part of what you do and your interests are admitted to be self centered, shouldn't your opinions on the matter be considered with that in mind? Every tax company has its share of part time drivers, people who sub for other drivers looking to drop a shift or grab one if coverage is light and the cars are moving. No doubt Uber is no different. I would guess you are right however, there are changes that could take place that would make it more difficult for Uber to have a never ending stream of very casual drivers.
> 
> That would be a positive change. You may not like it, that is fine. It seems logical to me that the drivers who put more time and energy into the work, should, at the end of the day have more say. It is better for the economy. I have zero doubt myself that you are virtually Travis perfect example of who an Uber driver might be...... The problem is Travis is a self centered asshole. You are free to be a self centered asshole yourself, just expect some dissent.


Fair enough


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> This is rather contradictory to many of your other posts.


Not at all. I've consistently said Uber is not a sustainable long term full time gig. It's for people looking to make some quick and easy cash, and should not be done on a full time basis. It's nothing more than a quick hustle. I see myself doing it for one year at the most, on a very part time basis. Beyond that, I might do it just for extra Christmas money.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> Not at all. I've consistently said Uber is not a sustainable long term full time gig. It's for people looking to make some quick and easy cash, and should not be done on a full time basis. It's nothing more than a quick hustle. I see myself doing it for one year at the most, on a very part time basis. Beyond that, I might do it just for extra Christmas money.


Well, that's cool. There are other on demand jobs out there. So long as you aren't attached to it....... you have no reason to hold a grudge with the efforts of those more committed.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

No grudges here


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

If uber is only an app like airbnb then why not let us set our own prices ? Let the consumer decide if he wants me to pick him up in a brand new car or the driver with a 2006 Chrysler for .75¢ 
Honestly I will not be upset if they don't want me to pick them up. I'll wait but cannot / will not drive for that price.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

I suggested similar in a recent Uber survey. Allow people to bid on fares. Such could replace surge pricing, or benefit people who are a long distance from drivers.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

_A source familiar with Uber's operations but not authorized to discuss legal strategy said the company has successfully overturned similar administrative actions in other states
_
What!? When? I'm sure this type of victory would have been reported on.

_ net which doesn't include above the company's commission, typically *less* than 20 percent
_
Um, No!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> _A source familiar with Uber's operations but not authorized to discuss legal strategy said the company has successfully overturned similar administrative actions in other states
> _
> What!? When? I'm sure this type of victory would have been reported on.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Uber did win somes cases a year ago before UberX rolled out. UberBlack and UberSUV are different business models and likely are IC's. UberX drivers are undeniably employees.

This is nothing but more Uber deception!


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> Few if any full time professional taxi drivers are middle class. So I fail to see how they are eliminating the middle class.


Not sure where you are getting that information. When I drove for a cab company, most of the drivers were living pretty comfortably. Yes, you will have the few who are making pennies, but you also have the few who are making $100K+. Most taxi drivers are making about $50-60K a year after leases and car fees are paid.



KingJimmy said:


> I suggested similar in a recent Uber survey. Allow people to bid on fares. Such could replace surge pricing, or benefit people who are a long distance from drivers.


I will agree with you on this one. Way too often do you see the surge price through the roof and no one in vehicles. If the goal is to keep vehicles at capacity, why do you see empty vehicles out there when demand is high? True supply and demand would let the customer offer a price and the first to accept that rate within 10 minutes gets the trip. If the price is too low, they can make a new request at a different price two minutes later.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Not sure where you are getting that information. When I drove for a cab company, most of the drivers were living pretty comfortably. Yes, you will have the few who are making pennies, but you also have the few who are making $100K+. Most taxi drivers are making about $50-60K a year after leases and car fees are paid.


According to Salary.com, the median pay is about 32k a year. Only the top 10% make above 46k.

http://www1.salary.com/Taxi-Driver-Salary.html


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

There is also the government numbers, which shows median pay to be about 22k per year:

http://www.bls.gov/ooh/transportation-and-material-moving/taxi-drivers-and-chauffeurs.htm


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

KingJimmy said:


> According to Salary.com, the median pay is about 32k a year. Only the top 10% make above 46k.
> 
> http://www1.salary.com/Taxi-Driver-Salary.html


That's information that is coming from a website that only takes into consideration what is reported to the IRS, not what is actually made. Since cash transactions inside of a vehicle are anonymous transactions between two strangers, drivers can easily get away without reporting those transactions as income. I'm not saying that is ethical, but I am saying the information provided on that website is flawed. In cities where you are required to purchase a million dollar medallion to drive, you're probably making way more than $32K a year.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Was the word "loyal" actually mentioned in the title. Uber and loyalty are definitely not Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## KingJimmy (May 16, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> That's information that is coming from a website that only takes into consideration what is reported to the IRS, not what is actually made. Since cash transactions inside of a vehicle are anonymous transactions between two strangers, drivers can easily get away without reporting those transactions as income. I'm not saying that is ethical, but I am saying the information provided on that website is flawed. In cities where you are required to purchase a million dollar medallion to drive, you're probably making way more than $32K a year.


Possibly. But sites like Salary.com go with data users provided.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I haven't seen any news on this... Do you have any info?


^^^
Call your local, friendly IRS office.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Hmm... I guess you don't know how the car service/livery/black car/Uber system... Even the independent medallion system in NYC works. But it's cool. Ride share on.


^^^
You're right... I don't know the Uber system... and I genuflect every day that I don't.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/article21599697.html
> 
> _At the start of 2015, McGillis said he decided to pursue a higher income by entering Uber's XL program and avoid a commission increase for the UberX drivers. He said he declined Uber's financing program but borrowed money on his own to purchase a 2015 Outlander for about $30,000.
> 
> ...


What a jackass. What planet is he on?


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

I just think the rates should be higher in a market like south beach miami where a night on the town restaraunts & nightclubs and after hours is 1000+ dollars and some of these people spend this a couple times a week....


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

real_deal said:


> I just think the rates should be higher in a market like south beach miami where a night on the town restaraunts & nightclubs and after hours is 1000+ dollars and some of these people spend this a couple times a week....


BINGO. they spend a $1000 a night - then they want a ride in a top notch car with all the amenities of a chauffeur for $5.

That's why I want no part of UberX


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

real_deal said:


> I just think the rates should be higher in a market like south beach miami where a night on the town restaraunts & nightclubs and after hours is 1000+ dollars and some of these people spend this a couple times a week....


^^^
LOL... Yeah, but if they're spending 2 Grand a week out on the town, they're not riding Uber.


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

Ridiculous comment google the drink prices for the club you drop off at and use miami want tickets app when ties to is at story & live drinks can be priced @ 25 dollars how much do you think dining in these restaraunts cost ? Its not exactly Denny's use the apps talk to your customers they are throwing cash around on the beach nothing in so be is cheap except us but Brickell is getting expensive research this use the net


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

Google the restraunts online menu get the prices


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Florida Says Uber Driver Isn't An Employee After All*
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/florida-uber-decision-reversal/?mbid=social_twitter


----------

